# Hello from NJ



## Jerry1NJ (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello everybody. I just joined this forum today. I just happended to stumble across it tonight. I been keeping mantids for over 25 years now. Usually I find one outside and keep it as a pet. Right now I have a female mantid. I think its an asian mantid. I been feeding her crickets from the pet store since its very cold out and I cant get fresh food outside. I feed her a small cricket every other day. She still seems pretty healthy this late in the year. The latest one on my mantids lived was up to January. I noticed they live about a year. Heres a link of my mantis jumping on a cricket.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 12, 2007)

good shot! very accurate..welcome to mantid forum


----------



## Andrew (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome. Thats a chinese mantis, _Tenodera sinensis_.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Welcome. Thats a chinese mantis, _Tenodera sinensis_.


That's right.

You will not find a wild Asian mantis in the USA.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 13, 2007)

Sparky said:


> That's right.You will not find a wild Asian mantis in the USA.


Welcome form OHIO Jerry, well u could find some if they are let loose. Hi Sparky


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 14, 2007)

welcome AND MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!

is it me or are your mantis,s eyes black?


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome, NJ!! NJ, also!! Yep! Sure is finally settling down here to the normal weather patterns for Dec.!! And that little guy/girl you found is more than likely T. Sinensis (Chinese Mantis) as our other members have pointed out. To date I have rescued one wayward female which left me and my little nephews with *six *ooths before she died last November!! The next one I caught on my neighbor's second floor window. We later opted to free her as she needed to do her thing before her time was up!! You're in the right place!!!  What took u so long??!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 19, 2007)

sk8erkho said:


> Welcome, NJ!! NJ, also!! Yep! Sure is finally settling down here to the normal weather patterns for Dec.!! And that little guy/girl you found is more than likely T. Sinensis (Chinese Mantis) as our other members have pointed out. To date I have rescued one wayward female which left me and my little nephews with *six *ooths before she died last November!! The next one I caught on my neighbor's second floor window. We later opted to free her as she needed to do her thing before her time was up!! You're in the right place!!!  What took u so long??!!


I cannot read this! :blink: The color is to light! whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

